# Sad News from Texas



## Miniv (Sep 19, 2006)

Just received an e-mail that a very special lady named Kathy Koch has passed....after a battle with cancer. She was 74 years YOUNG.

Kathy was ranch manager and right hand lady for Jane Macon at Alamo Miniatures in the Blanco, Texas area. She was my daughter's "Omie" (German for grandmother) and IS an amazing soul. She will be missed.

God bless her........

MA


----------



## nootka (Sep 19, 2006)

Aw I am so sorry to read that.

I did not know her, but can tell from your words about her that she was/is a very special soul.

Please know my thoughts are with you and especially Bri as I know it's hard to watch the young ones deal with these goodbyes though I have a feeling she is very understanding of the process.






Liz M.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of a great horseperson and especially your daughter's Omie. My condolences to the whole family.


----------



## Mona (Sep 19, 2006)

My condolences to her friends, family and all that knew and loved her.


----------



## anita (Sep 20, 2006)

My sympathy to her family, friends and all who her know.

Anita


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 20, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. My condolences to her family and friends. She sounds like she was a very special and loved YOUNG woman. Corinne


----------

